# Sand Spikes



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

What are y’all doing for sand spikes? Going to either make some up or buy them, anyone here still making them ?

Thanks


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

1.5" PVC 3-4' depending on preference. I make my own, usually heat the end and flair it out using a beer bottle.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Same here made some about $7 each and have lasted 5 seasons. Google it a guy from Destin lays out a how to


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris from the (now closed down?) Gulf Coast Fishing Connection Forum made me a couple of really sweet aluminum ones. Much better holding power than PVC. Someone on here must have contact info for him?


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

pretty good step by step here

https://fishingdestinguide.com/BEACHFISHING-SANDSPIKE.html


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

That’s the one I used . 5 years use and still going strong. I suggest a mallet


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, make your own, very easy.
I like mine long, approx 5', so as to get some height to the line.
Mallet, or in wet sand you can suck it in.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks much, greatly appreciated fellas!


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

Why that tutorial used metal parts is a mystery.

Better fittings are easily available, and don't rust.

Thick-wall PVC is fine, but the length could be an issue.

Should be less than shoulder high, otherwise it's hard to drive them into the sand.

Get a "cheap-a**" rubber mallet from Harbor Freight ( or the equivalent ).

Heating and flattening the end just makes the pipe weaker, and easier to split.

Use a smaller drill ... only big enough for a piece of plastic-coated clothesline.

Put one set of holes about two inches shorter than the distance between your rod-butt and the reel shaft. The idea is to avoid shocking the reel every time the rod is dropped into the holder, and make it easier to remove after a fish is hooked. Take a piece of the plastic clothesline and tie an overhand knot, pull it tight with pliers, and add a drop or two of crazy glue. Take the other end and put it through the pipe, repeat the knot as close to the pipe as possible & clip off the tag end. 

For the second set of holes place a loop of plastic clothesline through the holes, and have it passing through a plastic tarp tie-down clip. When fishing, clip a towel to the clip so you always have a place to wipe off your hands. ( also available at Harbor Freight, etc. etc. )


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

I use the aluminium ones.
Going strong after 8-10 years.
I don't rest my reel on them,drilled a couple crosswise holes and put heavy tie wraps to hold the rod about 12" deep. Easier to get out when the rod is shakin'.
.
When I sink them in I put the holder against my belt buckle and lean into them with my 190 lbs! 
Also,have switched to baitrunner reels,I am to old to chase a rod down the beach when a stingray,shark or a pelican hit them.
Works for me.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

I use the aluminium ones.
Going strong after 8-10 years.
I don't rest my real on them,drilled a couple crosswise holes and put heavy tie wraps to hold the rod about 12" deep. Easier to get out when the rod is shakin'.
.
When I sink them in I put the holder against my belt buckle and lean into them with my 190 lbs! 
Also,have switched to baitrunner reels,I am to old to chase a rod down the beach when a stingray,shark or a pelican hit them.
Works for me.


----------

